# Arrastraba la corriente



## takashimiike

Buona sera. Sto traducendo il mito greco di Apollo, e sono arrivata al punto in cui la madre, incinta del dio, viene salvata dall'annegamento da una forza invisibile.

"Sin saber como, se encontraba tendida en el arena de otra costa, un lugar yermo e pedregoso que arrastraba la corriente del mar como una barca a la deriva, dejando atras la tormenta."


Non riesco a capire il senso del verbo "arrastraba". In pratica questa minuscola isola si comporta come una barca alla deriva... ma in che modo? A me verrebbe da tradurlo con "subiva la corrente del mare..." ma non penso sia la soluzione giusta.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, taka. Nonostante la costruzione il soggetto non potrebbe essere 'la corriente del mar', che _trascinava_ 'el lugar', l'isola?


----------



## takashimiike

Sì... rileggendo la frase credo proprio che il soggetto sia la corrente che "trascinava la minuscola isola come una barca alla deriva". Grazie mille per l'imput!


----------



## Necsus

Prego. Poi forse qualche nativo ci potrà confermare/smentire.


----------



## Neuromante

No tiene ningún sentido. Una costa no puede ser arrastrada.

Por otro lado: ¿Has copiado el texto correctamente? El "el arena" y el "e pedregoso" son errores.


----------



## takashimiike

@Neuromante: a parte gli errori di battitura - mea culpa! - posso confermati che il senso è proprio questo! Ho spulciato vecchi libri di scuola e si parla proprio di un'isola trascinata dal mare... dopo tutto, siamo in un mito greco, ogni cosa è possibile!


----------



## King Crimson

Necsus said:


> Nonostante la costruzione



Infatti, la costruzione farebbe pensare che fosse l'isola a trascinare la corrente e non viceversa. O mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## Agró

Es una isla flotante (de nombre Ortigia, llamada después Delos) según esto.
La corriente arrastra la isla. _Che problema c'è?_


----------



## Necsus

Ciao,  Agró. Il 'problema' è che se fosse italiano la costruzione naturale sarebbe "un lugar yermo e pedregoso *que la corriente del mar* *arrastraba* como una barca a la deriva".


----------



## Agró

Pero es español y el orden sujeto/objeto u objeto/sujeto no varía el significado.


----------



## King Crimson

Agró said:


> Pero es español y el orden sujeto/objeto u objeto/sujeto no varía el significado.



Ma allora, un lugar que arrastraba la corriente = una corriente que arrastraba un lugar?


----------



## Agró

Corrijo. Quería decir el orden sujeto/verbo o verbo/sujeto. Perdón por el equívoco.
Ortigia/Delos era un lugar que arrastraba la corriente = Ortigia/Delos era un lugar que la corriente arrastraba.


----------



## King Crimson

Agró said:


> Corrijo. Quería decir el orden sujeto/verbo o verbo/sujeto. Perdón por el equívoco.
> Ortigia/Delos era un lugar que arrastraba la corriente = Ortigia/Delos era un lugar que la corriente arrastraba.



Interessante... traducendo letteralmente, in italiano avremmo due significati diversi:
1 - un lugar que arrastraba la corriente = un luogo che trascinava la corrente
2 - un lugar que la corriente arrastraba = un luogo che la corrente trascinava

Quindi solo la versione 2) corrisponderebbe al significato reale. Per fare in modo che anche la 1) corrispondesse a questo significato, ma invertendo l'ordine soggetto-verbo, dovremmo usare una forma passiva:
3 - un luogo che *veniva trascinato* dalla corrente

Però, se non sbaglio, la forma passiva in spagnolo è poco usata (a differenza di quanto accade in italiano) e questo forse contribuisce a questo equivoco.

EDIT: corretto la spiegazione


----------



## Necsus

E forse è una costruzione comune ad alcune lingue latine, perché ho incontrato la stessa forma anche nel forum italiano/francese (Que majore la proximité du danger).


----------

